# Visual priorities



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

They say men are visual creatures... and many women being forward now claiming that visual standards are applying to all genders.
However, society from what I've experienced both in my culture and the Anglosphere, looks down on males worrying about their looks. So if you start walking around with a facemask on, WTF is wrong with you? lol

Working on your body is acceptable and highly encouraged sure, but how about working on your wrinkled, age spotted face? What is your opinion? Discuss!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I am 53.
I refuse to dye my hair or do anything else that would get rid of wrinkles, age spots etc.
I do take care of my teeth, weight, and generally try to take care of what I do have as well as humanly possible.
My mother has had all kinds of "work" done on her and I think it looks horrible.
Maybe that's why I want to stay "natural."

Hell, I had basil cell cancer on the side of my face and I told the doctor, " I think the scar will look cool." Now, if they had to take off my nose, I'm certain I would get it looking more acceptable for public appearances.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Working on your body is acceptable and highly encouraged sure, but how about working on your wrinkled, age spotted face? What is your opinion? Discuss!


Depends.

There is a male newscaster here where I live that is so obviously wearing some sort of foundation (I think that's the correct word) that it's almost funny. He's got more makeup on than than his female colleagues. 

On the other hand I'm prone to skin tags and don't see anything even remotely unmanly in having them promptly removed.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't make a living that depends on my looks. I've been fortunate to have a head of hair into my 60's. I watch my weight for health reasons but don't mind the impact it has on appearance. My skin has weathered and aged but no unsightly scars or other skin conditions. Otherwise I do nothing, let the hair go grey and look my age. Perhaps the only concession to appearance is wearing contact lens. I dress as appropriate for the setting but prefer jeans or shorts depending on the weather.
My wife is 28 years younger than I and often people assume I am her father and the grandfather of our 18 month old toddler. We smile at those natural mistakes. Life is too short to worry excessively about appearance.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I think it depends...

I see both genders at the gym working our trying to be thier best self. I have been a gym rat most my life and think I would say that I have seen more men than women as a whole.

Now In regards to guys pucking and waxing, hair dying, makeup wearing... That is up to the individual. I wouldn't do anything like that ever. We look our best for those we want to attract. I want women who like rugged guys cause that's what I am. If all women like "twlight" skinny guys with bushy waxed eyebrows I would be in trouble big time lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmmm, wonder what the ladies think too, a chiseled out body, with an aged, wrinkly face heh

More curious about the aging and wrinkles than I am about makeup wearing or pucking or whatever metros do.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

I had my day in the sun. I try not to let myself go but am letting myself age gracefully. Not trying to compete with the 20 or 30 or 40 somethings. Not trying to compete with anyone really. 

If anything in my 6th decade I'm more relaxed about style and appearance. Went through my gym-workout-fitness phases. This is not to say there is not pride in appearance but it is more in perspective. On a list of priorities appearance is further down the list. Over the years I'd let my weight slip so I got focused and have lost over 60 lbs in 7 months. I have a bit more to drop and then will enjoy again some stuff I've gone without. But that isn't a big deal. Just doing what needs to be done for good health and well being.

I've asked my much younger wife if she wants me to work at a trimmer more youthful appearance but so far she is fine with me as I am.


----------



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

Men have always worn some kind of "make up" through the ages, Egyptians, Indians etc.
Also, look back to the fifties and sixties and stars like Elvis wore make-up. 

You can still be a tough guy with make up on :surprise:


----------



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

Hmmm- I seem to be in a 'border generation' between a generation where men may have done the body work and dressed appropriately work and the generation that gave us 'manscaping' etc....honestly, I think both genders have always been visual but the cues for attractiveness are different between the genders. Men may be cued by female figures, face, etc. and Women by the same (maybe less so in some ways) + attire, carry, behavior(confidence), and there are studies that show women also have a greater reaction to smell and sound (voice).....but I would offer that a put together women in a business suit revs my motors.....each to their own!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't find makeup on a man attractive, for the most part. I know everyone on stage and screen is wearing it and that doesn't phase me, but the guy on the street wearing makeup is not appealing to me. That said, I do like guys who take at least a little care of their skin. A guy using more products than I do wouldn't really be cool with me. But throwing on a daily sunscreen, using something to control acne, making sure his face isn't flaky if he's got dry skin, using a decent cleanser if he's oily? All of that, to me, is just taking care of himself and is fine, even desirable.

Not a big fan of men who use obvious hair color, but as long as it's subtle and looks natural, I'm fine with it. After all, my hair is...ahem...color treated, as well. Who am I to judge a guy who blends out a little of his grey?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Hmmm.... as far as my appearance the only thing I ever felt like I had control over (or needed to control) was my physique. Greys are slowly creeping in my beard, hair on my head seems to be retreating to elsewhere, etc... but to me it is what it is. I do however have no issues doing a little manscaping from time to time


----------

